# Post-Acne Hyperpigmentation



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

Anyone know good solutions to hyper-pigmented spots?

I got some spots from a cycle and once they healed the skin got darker. My upper arms/shoulders look like a dalmatian now and its annoying as hell.

I've tried all sorts of off the counter pigmentation cremes with little effect.

Thanks.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Accutane can help clear that. Roche would be the brand to get if possible. Some UGLs do it.

Someone suggested using head and shoulders for effected areas, as it contains zinc. Leave it on for 10-15 mins then wash off.

Retin A cream 0.1%


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Accutane can help clear that. Roche would be the brand to get if possible. Some UGLs do it.
> 
> Someone suggested using head and shoulders for effected areas, as it contains zinc. Leave it on for 10-15 mins then wash off.
> 
> Retin A cream 0.1%


The actual acne has been gone for years but the pigmentation has remained... can send a pic if you want.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

training said:


> The actual acne has been gone for years but the pigmentation has remained... can send a pic if you want.


My friend had similar. He used accutane, which does help scarring.


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> My friend had similar. He used accutane, which does help scarring.


Where to buy from? Or I need to see my GP?

I don't have scars just spots from hyper-pigmentation. Shows up as my skin isn't actually that dark but the spots are


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

training said:


> Where to buy from? Or I need to see my GP?
> 
> I don't have scars just spots from hyper-pigmentation. Shows up as my skin isn't actually that dark but the spots are


If he will refer you to a dermatologist first. Don't mention AAS use.

If not you will have to source online.


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> If he will refer you to a dermatologist first. Don't mention AAS use.
> 
> If not you will have to source online.


Appreciate it.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

training said:


> Anyone know good solutions to hyper-pigmented spots?
> 
> I got some spots from a cycle and once they healed the skin got darker. My upper arms/shoulders look like a dalmatian now and its annoying as hell.
> 
> ...


Trust me no cream is going to help with pigmentation, only an acid peel, get 60% Lactic Acid of ebay and do it at home, I've been doing this for years with great results, simples


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

Is there anything I can take to prevent spots breakout during cycle?

I'm getting quite a few tiny white spots which are leaving hyperpigmented spots when healing.



BetterThanYou said:


> Trust me no cream is going to help with pigmentation, only an acid peel, get 60% Lactic Acid of ebay and do it at home, I've been doing this for years with great results, simples


Will try this out. What colour will your skin grow back? The pigmented colour or your normal colour?

See what has happened to my arm :S

View attachment 115121


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

training said:


> Is there anything I can take to prevent spots breakout during cycle?
> 
> I'm getting quite a few tiny white spots which are leaving hyperpigmented spots when healing.
> 
> Will try this out. What colour will your skin grow back? The pigmented colour or your normal colour?


turns pink , skin goes back to original color within a week or so


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

aseeby19 said:


> turns pink , skin goes back to original color within a week or so


Cool I will try the lactic acid thing. I just need to wear long sleeve stuff/cover up the spot while it heals right?

Anything I can take to prevent breakouts?


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Full-Kit-40%-Lactic-Neutraliser/dp/B00UJQBJ32/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442699188&sr=8-1&keywords=60%+Lactic+Acid

Is this ok or does it have to be 60%?


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

use a good sun screen and keep it nice and clean ,, i am allergic to vinegar but i love yellow mustard and it gives me the worst spots kind of like what you have got going on . lemon water and green tea helps too but thats just my personal experience ..good luck 

i personally prefer salicylic acid as it is much more kind on the skin or at least it is on mine anyway

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LACTIC-ACID-AHA-SKIN-PEEL-FACE-LIGHTENING-AGEING-WRINKLES-ACNE-20-40-60-80-/171137048448?var=&hash=item27d8901f80


----------



## carvegio (Jan 15, 2014)

Accutane wont help with PIH - it will make it worse. Acne scaring and healing in general on accutane is worse. This is why they don't recommend surgery for anyone taking it until at least six months later. It lowers IGF1 also.

The only thing that will help is time and a good skin care routine involving peels etc. Retin-A could be useful also to help exfoliate.

What colour/race are you? You look like you have darker skin tone (indian etc)? You must be even more careful with acid peels as they could leave even worse and deeper PIH. The only good peel for darker skin tones is mandelic acid. I can type up more if helpful.

Be careful and research well - it is easy to make things worse.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

training said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Full-Kit-40%-Lactic-Neutraliser/dp/B00UJQBJ32/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442699188&sr=8-1&keywords=60%+Lactic+Acid
> 
> Is this ok or does it have to be 60%?


for arms 80% Lactic or 30% Salicylic acid, anything else is going to be too weak


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> for arms 80% Lactic or 30% Salicylic acid, anything else is going to be too weak


Do you just put it on the pigmented spots or all over? How often do you repeat the treatment? Do you have a similar skin colour to me?



carvegio said:


> What colour/race are you? You look like you have darker skin tone (indian etc)? You must be even more careful with acid peels as they could leave even worse and deeper PIH. The only good peel for darker skin tones is mandelic acid. I can type up more if helpful.


Yes please - type more 

I do have a darker skin tone (not african, not SE asian but close).


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

hyperpigmentation?

Cameron's been at it again?


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

aseeby19 said:


> use a good sun screen and keep it nice and clean ,, i am allergic to vinegar but i love yellow mustard and it gives me the worst spots kind of like what you have got going on . lemon water and green tea helps too but thats just my personal experience ..good luck
> 
> i personally prefer salicylic acid as it is much more kind on the skin or at least it is on mine anyway
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LACTIC-ACID-AHA-SKIN-PEEL-FACE-LIGHTENING-AGEING-WRINKLES-ACNE-20-40-60-80-/171137048448?var=&hash=item27d8901f80


Same process for salicylic acid vs lactic?

Does it also hide stretch marks from gyming?

I just don't want the skin to grow back darker or something... but now that it is autumn and the sun is hardly out its probably a good time to try this.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

training said:


> Same process for salicylic acid vs lactic?
> 
> Does it also hide stretch marks from gyming?
> 
> I just don't want the skin to grow back darker or something... but now that it is autumn and the sun is hardly out its probably a good time to try this.


same process

there is only one way to find out  do a patch test and see what happens , leave it on for 30 sec and then wipe it off

i have gotten darker with age but when i use salicylic acid the affected area turns pink and gets back to normal within 2 weeks


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

carvegio said:


> Accutane wont help with PIH - it will make it worse. Acne scaring and healing in general on accutane is worse. This is why they don't recommend surgery for anyone taking it until at least six months later. It lowers IGF1 also.
> 
> The only thing that will help is time and a good skin care routine involving peels etc. Retin-A could be useful also to help exfoliate.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me more about the mandelic acid please. My skin colour is somewhere between latino/spanish and indian so I want to be sure I'm doing the right thing (ie using the correct acid). Not only do I want to even out spots but there are also a couple of darker patches I want to even out. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> for arms 80% Lactic or 30% Salicylic acid, anything else is going to be too weak


You wrote 80% for arms but you wrote 60% initially - did you mean 80% for arms only and 60% everywhere else? Going to be ordering today


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

Brought the lactic acid - trying it now! How often did you apply it?


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

Started the treatment 1x a week and I believe it is working well. Thank you for the excellent tips  The 80% solution is the best though not sure the 60% is doing anything haha.


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I tried a course of lactic acid peels and the skin improved but a lot of the hyperpigmentation remains the same. Any ideas what I can try? Or keep peeling?

Also are there any good websites to buy this stuff from? Having trouble buying through eBay at the moment.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

vegmusclez said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but I tried a course of lactic acid peels and the skin improved but a lot of the hyperpigmentation remains the same. Any ideas what I can try? Or keep peeling?
> 
> Also are there any good websites to buy this stuff from? Having trouble buying through eBay at the moment.


 cant help you with the lactic acid but do you suffer much with acne when on cycle , do you take anything for it ?


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> cant help you with the lactic acid but do you suffer much with acne when on cycle , do you take anything for it ?


 Nope just trying to clear old hyperpigmentstion spots from eczema etc. Nothing I got from the cycle.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

hey guys , i have the exact same thing .. acne skin color changed while i was taking MT2 , it's been a year now but it's still as dark as before.

I have white skin and dark spots where i had acne .. is there something to help for that? lactic acid can help?


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

Baka said:


> hey guys , i have the exact same thing .. acne skin color changed while i was taking MT2 , it's been a year now but it's still as dark as before.
> 
> I have white skin and dark spots where i had acne .. is there something to help for that? lactic acid can help?


 I found lactic acid didn't help. The 's' acid did clear up my skin though although I still have some pigmentation. Maybe need more treatments.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LM5GYEI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

